# Word of the Day  - Acnestis



## debodun

Acnestis (noun) - A part of the body where one cannot reach to scratch.

Between the shoulder blades is an acnestis for most people.


----------



## win231

Is there a word for a part of the body where one cannot scratch _in public?_


----------



## Ruthanne

I use my back scratcher to itch my acnestis.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Both dear husband and I have refined our acnestis scratching method thanks to the doorway between the office and hallway. That's right, we move side-to-side with our backs up against the doorjamb to relieve that cant reach to scratch, pesky itch!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Both dear husband and I have refined our acnestis scratching method thanks to the doorway between the office and hallway. That's right, we move side-to-side with our backs up against the doorjamb to relieve that cant reach to scratch, pesky itch!


I sometimes do that too!  Great minds......!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I use my back scratcher to itch my acnestis.


We have one of those, too, Ruthanne!


----------



## Kaila

Why is it that we all have acnestis, or multiple acnestises
 (_is the plural the same as the singular?     )

But we didn't ever hear of the word, or know that we had them all along.?

_


----------



## Kaila

In the future, now that we are informed of this,
if someone asks you if you have an acnestis,
don't say no, as you previously would have;
rather say, _Yes, but you cannot borrow it._


----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne

debodun said:


>


I don't know, never met an itchy bear in the woods!


----------



## Pappy

I had a acnestis  when I was a teenager, but some special creams cleared it up.
Oh, wrong word.


----------



## peramangkelder

We live in a rural area and I think most of the local cattle must have Acnestis 
I often see them rubbing their shoulders or chest across a wooden fence post


----------

